# Do we need to buy rental car "excess" in Spain?



## DebBrown (Apr 23, 2014)

This seems to be insurance to cover the gap in coverage/deductibles.  Everyone seems to think this is necessary but it would add up over a 14 day trip and I'm tempted to just take my chances.

Any thoughts?  Maybe I'm missing something.

deb


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 24, 2014)

Deb,

I have rented in Spain for many years and have never taken out more that is standard.
No need for the extras


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 24, 2014)

If you are an American Express card holder and you use the card to rent the car, the American Express insurance will apply after the rental car company's insurance, and it won't cost you extra.

American Express also has additional insurance for about $25.00 per rental period--up to 90 days--that provides insurance on the vehicle, insurance against theft of personal items, and medical insurance for the occupants of the rental car.  (It's an add on you can call and get--no charge for adding it--and then anytime you use the card to rent a vehicle the extra insurance (which costs $25.00 or so for the entire rental period) applies.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 24, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> I
> American Express also has additional insurance for about $25.00 per rental period--up to 90 days--that provides insurance on the vehicle, insurance against theft of personal items, and medical insurance for the occupants of the rental car.  (It's an add on you can call and get--no charge for adding it--and then anytime you use the card to rent a vehicle the extra insurance (which costs $25.00 or so for the entire rental period) applies.



LOL!  It took we awhile to figure out how to CANCEL this option.  I didn't want it automatically charged for any rental.

Thanks for the advice.  I didn't feel it was necessary but thought I might be missing something.

Deb


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I did that once, too.  Then, I decided to leave it on the Am. Ex. card and just use another card when I didn't want it applied.  Their insurance on the vehicle itself will, of course, keep you from having to buy vehicle insurance from the rental company at all.


----------

